# What was MAC like in the 90s?



## wearecloudy (Sep 15, 2013)

And, early 00s. I've heard that they had some wilder colors. But, haven't seen pics. If anyone has old promo pics or swatches of older lipsticks. I would love to see them. I just got into MAC in 2008 and that was right around the time they were getting rid of some of their more vibrant colors. I would love to hear stories of old school MAC from old school fans.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 15, 2013)

Hmmm...I'm 29 and I've been a MAC fan ever since I started sneaking into my mother's MAC way back in 1996 (I was a mess). Back then, MAC was one of the few companies that seemed to make foundations in colors that weren't too pink, red, or orange for African-American women.  

  Still, I think that back then the foundation formulations were a mess! I remember MAC Matte foundation.  It was matte for about 2 hours before it was oil city.  Studio Fix Powder was usually a favorite foundation amongst MAC Fans back then.  In pictures, the titanium oxide would have your skin looking ghost-like in pictures.  

  But, I think that some of the blushes were more pigmented back then.  I used to have this blush called Bikini Blush (I think it came out with one of the 2002 or 2003 summer collections).  It was somewhat like Loverush blush, but so much prettier.  I lost it when I went out of town, and I've regretted that loss ever since. I also seem to remember that my Raizin blush looked more pigmented back then.  I may be imagining that it was more vibrant (more burgundy like) back then, or maybe I was just heavier handed in my teen years.

  I think that the limited edition collections had better quality products.  This is probably because the collections came out in lesser frequency than they do now.  The Diana Ross and Bella Azure collections were BANGING! Like, every single product in those launches was good.So was the collection with the turquoise packaging.   Cult of Cherry, Heatherette, Neo Sci-Fi, and Fafi were standout outs- these were mid 2000s collections, but I remember them as being on point. 

  There used to be lipglasses like Spring Bean (which was green) and Lurex ( I think that was it's name. But, it was yellow).  These lipglasses were sheer, and were great by themselves but were even better when used over lipsticks in order to tone down and magically transform lipsticks that may be been otherwise unappealing on their own.  

  Their lipliners used to be incomparable, to me. Chestnut, 80/20, and BBQ were some have-to-have- even-if-I'm-broke staples for some brown girls.  You just couldn't find good brown liners with other companies.  Now, lower-end companies have come a loooongg way. NYX has really changed the lipliner game. 

  Their lipstick selection has always been extensive and fun.  But, back in the day if you were a woman of color, you could be assured that a MUA was going to suggest that you buy "O," "Festish," "Strength," or "Plastique" lipsticks.  And "Oh Baby" lip glass.  Now, I think that more MUAs will recommend "non-brown" lipsticks for women of color.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 15, 2013)

I have Spring Bean. It's just so amazing.

  I really wish I was around for the paints and shadesticks and lip laquers. I have a few of the paints and shadesticks off ebay. But, yeah, It seems like when I started buying it the colors were getting boring.

  I resorted to legit ebayers for the bright stuff. BTW. That blush sounds amazing. Also, that's so cute you getting in your mom's makeup. I used to do that all the time too. So fun.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 15, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Hmmm...I'm 29 and I've been a MAC fan ever since I started sneaking into my mother's MAC way back in 1996 (I was a mess). Back then, MAC was one of the few companies that seemed to make foundations in colors that weren't too pink, red, or orange for African-American women.
> 
> Still, I think that back then the foundation formulations were a mess! I remember MAC Matte foundation.  It was matte for about 2 hours before it was oil city.  Studio Fix Powder was usually a favorite foundation amongst MAC Fans back then.  In pictures, the titanium oxide would have your skin looking ghost-like in pictures.
> 
> ...


  Yes! I had Bikini too. A point came when I thought MAC blushes were breaking me out so I gave it to a girlfriend. I regretted it down the line. Bikini came out with the Pool Party Collection and Sandra Bernhardt was the spokesmodel for that particular collection. I LOVED that collection. Bought lots from it. Remember those little tubes of Sheer Colour Extracts from that collection? I had all 5 of them. LOL. Still do actually.

  Do you remember a lipglass called Palatial? It's kind of fuchsia with kind of an irridescent bluish green pearl. Pretty! And speaking of green lipglasses, there was one called Squirt (which I still happen to have). It was green and when applied with MAC's Cork l/l, it came out this really pretty goldish nude color. Almost like honey. But in the tube it was green. It came out with the Huetopia collection in like 1999 or 2000. Huetopia also had a lippie called Spanish Fly. It was a pretty duochromed lippie almost like Club e/s. 

  MAC was like the first cosmetic company I knew that would come out with duochromed shades like Club. I believe Club came out in 1999 in the Time Rocker collection. I think Oh Baby came out then too. That was a nice collection as was the Huetopia collection. The Timer Rocker collection also had a lipstick that was reminiscent of Club e/s called Smoove. It was a reddish brown with an aqua sheen to it. Pretty. I still have that one too I believe. LOL.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 16, 2013)

The Huetopia collection sounded amazing. So did the one I read about called Eden Rocks.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 16, 2013)

wearecloudy said:


> The Huetopia collection sounded amazing. So did the one I read about called Eden Rocks.


  Yes, Eden Rocks was a nice collection. I still have some stuff from that collection. I probably need to go sniff the lip products to see how they're doing. LOL.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 16, 2013)

Mind swatching a few things that are really rare?

  Also. Darn. I wish I would have been around for Pretty Twisted. That eyeshadow looks gorgeous.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yes! I had Bikini too. A point came when I thought MAC blushes were breaking me out so I gave it to a girlfriend. I regretted it down the line. Bikini came out with the Pool Party Collection and Sandra Bernhardt was the spokesmodel for that particular collection. I LOVED that collection. Bought lots from it. Remember those little tubes of Sheer Colour Extracts from that collection? I had all 5 of them. LOL. Still do actually.
> 
> Do you remember a lipglass called Palatial? It's kind of fuchsia with kind of an irridescent bluish green pearl. Pretty! And speaking of green lipglasses, there was one called Squirt (which I still happen to have). It was green and when applied with MAC's Cork l/l, it came out this really pretty goldish nude color. Almost like honey. But in the tube it was green. It came out with the Huetopia collection in like 1999 or 2000. Huetopia also had a lippie called Spanish Fly. It was a pretty duochromed lippie almost like Club e/s.
> 
> MAC was like the first cosmetic company I knew that would come out with duochromed shades like Club. I believe Club came out in 1999 in the Time Rocker collection. I think Oh Baby came out then too. That was a nice collection as was the Huetopia collection. The Timer Rocker collection also had a lipstick that was reminiscent of Club e/s called Smoove. It was a reddish brown with an aqua sheen to it. Pretty. I still have that one too I believe. LOL.


  The blushes were probably breaking me out too, but my young dumb butt probably just thought I was dealing with regular late teen acne, lol.
  I didn't get any of the Sheer Colour Extracts. I just looked them up. Were they like paints?

  I have Palatial!!! It's sitting there all rancid in my makeup drawer.  I used to wear it, but I don't think I ever figured out how to properly rock it.  It just used to sit there looking oddly greenish, fuschia like on my lips. I think I used to use Vino or Currant with it. Some other old products that I have sitting around are Mahogany lipstick from Diana Ross, and the bronzing sticks from Bella Azure. 

  I mentioned Spring Bean in my previous post, but I actually got Spring Bean confused with Squirt! Squirt is what I remember. It was a liplglass so it was thicker than Spring Bean and it was greener. I wore this to my senior formal dance.  I put it over Plastique lipstick with Vino liner. It was actually really pretty.  

  Other oldies but goodies that I still have are Ablaze blush(Smoke Signals Colllec) and  X-rocks blush (Neo-Scifi). Ablaze is a dark burgundy color with a lot of brown in it. I love it in the fall and winter. X-rocks is sooo unique. It's a plummy bronze color and I like finding looks to wear with it.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 17, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> The blushes were probably breaking me out too, but my young dumb butt probably just thought I was dealing with regular late teen acne, lol.
> I didn't get any of the *Sheer Colour Extracts. I just looked them up. Were they like paints?*
> 
> I have Palatial!!! It's sitting there all rancid in my makeup drawer.  I used to wear it, but I don't think I ever figured out how to properly rock it.  It just used to sit there looking oddly greenish, fuschia like on my lips. I think I used to use Vino or Currant with it. Some other old products that I have sitting around are Mahogany lipstick from Diana Ross, and the bronzing sticks from Bella Azure.
> ...


  Yes, they were kind of like Paints but offered a much more lighter wash of color than Paints and they didn't exactly have the staying power of Paints although the staying power wasn't bad. 

  I think I had at least 2 of those bronzing sticks from Belle Azure but I think those were lost in flood waters. I actually lost a lot of my makeup in hurricane flood waters. I had some great stuff too. I pulled out at least 4 old lipglasses last night and only one of them (Sun Ray from Eden Rocks collection) smelled rancid. I'm going to go through them and whatever is rancid, B2M here I come! LOL.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 18, 2013)

Eww. I wonder what rancid MAC smells like? I seriously do.


  But, I bet it's bad.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, this is an amazing thread! I love to hear (read) about the good old days.  I bought my first product from MAC when I was 16 y/o (2004), it was the d/c eyeshadow "Juiced". I still got it and love so much! I didn´t have so much money back then, and didn´t buy a lot. It took a couple of years before I bought limited edition-stuff, so don´t have any old, rare make up. Too bad! I regret it so much! But then again, I didn´t have any money...  ***  Keep the stories coming, pretty please! :bouquet:


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Do you remember a lipglass called Palatial? It's kind of fuchsia with kind of an irridescent bluish green pearl. Pretty! And speaking of green lipglasses, there was one called Squirt (which I still happen to have). It was green and when applied with MAC's Cork l/l, it came out this really pretty goldish nude color. Almost like honey. But in the tube it was green. It came out with the Huetopia collection in like 1999 or 2000. Huetopia also had a lippie called Spanish Fly. It was a pretty duochromed lippie almost like Club e/s.


  I LOVE Palatial! I just posted about it in a DC thread! I still have mine and don't even wear it anymore because I don't want to finish it. It's such a unique colour with the green duochrome and I haven't been able to find a dupe. MAC should really stop discontinuing such beautiful and unique colours.

  I remember the Huetopia collection! I was about 10 years old and my mom went to pick up a Studio Fix and they were having an event for the collection and were giving out candy. 

  The first collection I really took part in was the Madame B collection in 2004 or 2005. I still covet Moth Brown e/s and still have Lure lipliner and Angelwing lustreglass! MAC had some great collections like Adorn, MAC x Heatherette, the Disney Tinted Lip Conditioners, High Tea, Deja Rose, and Barbie Loves MAC.


----------



## mandrake (Oct 19, 2013)

RaizinnthaSun said:


> Hmmm...I'm 29 and I've been a MAC fan ever since I started sneaking into my mother's MAC way back in 1996 (I was a mess). Back then, MAC was one of the few companies that seemed to make foundations in colors that weren't too pink, red, or orange for African-American women.
> 
> Still, I think that back then the foundation formulations were a mess! I remember MAC Matte foundation.  It was matte for about 2 hours before it was oil city.  Studio Fix Powder was usually a favorite foundation amongst MAC Fans back then.  In pictures, the titanium oxide would have your skin looking ghost-like in pictures.
> 
> ...


  Oh how I loved Heatherette, and I still got that beautiful lipstick with the green sheer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Fafi was great too, but i guess back then they started to get more bad slowly than they used to. Really dissapointed was hello kitty to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I think the "oldest" items I got are the Formal Black eye shadow palettes and bags. I loved that stylish black collection!!! Nothing compared to them ever again. well quality yes but style no.

  From that collection with the turquoise packaging I still have a gloss and a eyeshadow. I used to have a blush but unluckily i gave that away and still regret it.


----------

